# Die geangelten Karpfen und die Klärgrube



## Badbass (30. März 2018)

Moin moin,
Ursprünglich wurde er als Naturteich angelegt. Was aber garnicht funktionierte. Ich vermute aufgrund der Größe und der Sonneneinstrahlung. Hinzu kam, das die ganze Familie die Fische fütterte mit mangelhaften Futter und Nahrungsmittelresten. Daraus resultierte ein massives Nährstoffüberangebot. Pflanzen waren eine Menge drin, Braunalgen, Schwebealgen, Fadenalgen usw usw. Sah nich so toll aus 


Das Bild entstand nachdem der schlammige Boden abgesaugt und ein Wasserwechsel vorgenommen wurde.
 

Ziel war es mit wenig Kosten und Wartung den Fischen ein geeignetes Zuhause zu bieten.
Wasserwechsel ist günstig aber es musste ein neuer Filter her und Wasserwechsel von 50-70% jede Woche ist auch keine Lösung.
Pumpe war schon da mit einer Leistung von 10k L/h. Brauchte ich also nur noch Filtermedien bestellen und ein Behälter basteln. Eine Strömungspumpe und Luftpumpe/Ausströmer setzte ich auch noch ein.

•Ich nahm dafür 2 Regentonnen mit verschieden Volumen inklusive Deckel.

 


•Die ersten Tage nach Filterinbetriebnahme. Fische freuen sich über das neue Wasser.

 

Kritisch wurde der Teich von anderen betrachtet
"Das wird nix mehr" , "zuschütten" 
Ich sagte "in 3 Wochen kannst den Grund sehen"



Gefüttert wurde überwiegend Koifutter. Genau dosiert nach Fischgewicht, an 6 Tagen die Woche. 1 Tag Futterpause. Gelegentlich wurde auch mal 1 Löffel __ Reis, Melone, Orange oder gegartes Gemüse verfüttert.



•Nach ~3 Wochen

 

     


• Dadurch das man nun wieder was sehen konnte fiel mir auf das !alle selbst die Nachkommen der Karpfen und __ Döbel  des vorigen Jahres mit Karpfenläusen befallen waren. ( ja die haben in dem Dreck gelaicht oO)
Im Internet stand das sie möglicherweise sterben. Man solle den Teich trockenlegen, einpudern und 3 Monate warten. Die Fische in Quarantäne stecken und jede Laus mit einer Pinzette rausziehen.
Gefiel mir nicht.
Da die Fische nicht zum essen waren kaufte ich ein nicht mehr hergestelltes Medikament aus den USA für Haustiere. Nach 3 Tagen waren die Biester tot.

•Außer Fische füttern und Wasserwechsel machte ich letztes Jahr nix mehr. Dieses Jahr hab ich mir vorgenommen den Teich sauberer zu bekommen und mehr Pflanzen einzusetzen.

Alles zusammengerechnet inklusive Hochwertes Sommer/Winterfutter kam ich auf etwa 300€.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (30. März 2018)

Eine sehr schöne Geschichte, schön das du nicht aufgegeben hast.
Hoffe du bekommst den Teich so hin wie du es möchtest.

Wir freuen uns über weitere Bilder.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Badbass (30. März 2018)

Dankeschön,
ne ich geb nicht auf. Hab heute 5% Wasserwechsel gemacht. Wasserwerte sind top! .Das hat die Karpfen munter gemacht und hungrig. 4kg neues Futter ist schon bestellt für Dienstag. Werde dann wohl auch den Filter in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## Alfii147 (30. März 2018)

Schön das du den Kerlchen ein neues Zuhause gibst. 

Was für ein Futter, bekommen Sie denn ?


----------



## Badbass (30. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Schön das du den Kerlchen ein neues Zuhause gibst.
> 
> Was für ein Futter, bekommen Sie denn ?



Hatte verschiedene Sorten für den Frühling und Sommer. Welche genau weiß ich nicht mehr.
Ajo hab auch noch Seidenraupen und Störfutter gehabt (nicht viel verfüttert, weil zu Fett).
Im Herbst und Winter gabs dann das "Sera Koi Professional Winter"

• 2 Bilder hab ich noch gefunden. Das vom Filter enstand später. Das mit den Karpfen vor Medikamentbehandlung.


----------



## Badbass (7. Apr. 2018)

Der Filter arbeitet fleißig und macht das Wasser allmählich klarer. Noch nicht vorzeigbar, Filterbakterien sind ja auch noch nicht aktiv aber ich trau mich mal und lade 1 Bild von heute hoch.
  

Wasserwerte 

NO³ 10-25
NO² 0-0,5
GH 4
KH 6
PH 6,8
CO² 27 
CL ~0


----------



## Badbass (20. Apr. 2018)

Jede Woche 10-20% Wasserwechsel. Es bleibt aber weiterhin trüb und matt. Habe diverse Reinigungsarbeiten durchgeführt und den Filter modifiziert. Den Fischen gehts aber gut. Sind nicht satt zu bekommen.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

Hast du denn eine UVC ?


----------



## Badbass (20. Apr. 2018)

Wir hatten mal eine, die war 2 Jahre in Betrieb. Gebracht hat es aber nur Fadenalgen.
Gerade ebend ein paar Pflanzen bestellt. Sobald die da sind, werde ich den Teichgrund+Seiten mal absaugen.
Der Nitratwert ist zu hoch, daher der Algenwuchs. Lässt sich aber mit Frischwasser reduzieren.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

Badbass schrieb:


> Wir hatten mal eine, die war 2 Jahre in Betrieb. Gebracht hat es aber nur Fadenalgen.



UVC, hat nichts mit Fadenalgen zu tun .. 
Beeinflusst diese auch nicht.


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> UVC, hat nichts mit Fadenalgen zu tun ..
> Beeinflusst diese auch nicht.


Indirekt schon. Denn viele Schwebealgen nehmen den Fadenalgen die Nährstoffe und das Licht. UVC an und bei genügend Bestrahlung sind die Schwebealgen hops. Werden sie nun nicht ausreichend aus dem System entfernt  explodieren die Fadenalgen  ne.


----------



## Badbass (20. Apr. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Indirekt schon. Denn viele Schwebealgen nehmen den Fadenalgen die Nährstoffe und das Licht. UVC an und bei genügend Bestrahlung sind die Schwebealgen hops. Werden sie nun nicht ausreichend aus dem System entfernt  explodieren die Fadenalgen  ne.



Jo, das ist meine Persöhnliche Erfahrung und ich habs letzte Woche von einem Vollprofi auf YT gehört. Die Närhstoffe sind halt im Teich und irgendwas nimmt es sich.
Gerade ebend das Wasser geprüft
NO³ 12
NO² 0
GH 7
KH 10
PH 7.6
CL ~0

In ein paar Tagen nochmal Wasserwechsel, dann passt das. Ich hoffe dadurch gehen die Schwebealgen zurück denn auf dem Grund ist fast 0 Schlamm. Dachte es wäre mehr. Kann man aber schlecht sehen durch die Trübung. Aus Langeweile hab ich mal den Filter gesäubert. War auch extrem dreckig.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Apr. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Indirekt schon. Denn viele Schwebealgen nehmen den Fadenalgen die Nährstoffe und das Licht. UVC an und bei genügend Bestrahlung sind die Schwebealgen hops. Werden sie nun nicht ausreichend aus dem System entfernt  explodieren die Fadenalgen  ne.



Gut dann kann ich wohl nicht mitreden..
Da bei mir die UVC Dauerhaft läuft, ich keinen trüben Teich möchte und mein Vlieser macht den Rest.


----------



## Badbass (21. Apr. 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Gut dann kann ich wohl nicht mitreden..
> Da bei mir die UVC Dauerhaft läuft, ich keinen trüben Teich möchte und mein Vlieser macht den Rest.



Natürlich kannst du mitreden. UVC hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung im Koiteich weil es Bakterien und so Zeugs abtötet. Also bei wertvollen Fischen sicher sinnvoll. Nur hast du durch die toten kleinen Viecher auch wieder mehr Organisches Material was zu mehr Algenwuchs führt. Ich hab nur Karpfen rumschwimmen. Die sind etwas zäher .
Bin gestern auch gut vorangekommen. Das Wasser ist allgemein besser. weicher, glänzender und klärt auf. Bei jetzt schon 20° Wassertemp nicht ganz einfach aber dafür hat es nur 15€ gekostet und ohne Chemie und Technik.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (21. Apr. 2018)

Pflanzen und noch mehr Pflanzen.

Ach ja und gedult.
Du bist aber auf den richtigen Weg.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Badbass (28. Apr. 2018)

Das Wasser ist fast so, wie ich das haben will. Noch sehr grün aber sonst weich und glänzend. Hab mal etwas Ufermatte an den Teichrand geklebt zum testen und um die Falten zu verdecken. Da es so teuer ist, erstmal nur die Hälfte und ich brauche noch etwas um die hoffentlich bald ankommenden Pflanzen zu befestigen. Den Rest mach ich wohl erst nächstes Jahr.
In 2-3 Tagen werde ich den Filter säubern und Filterwatte einbringen. Der Größte Dreck ist raus.


----------



## troll20 (28. Apr. 2018)

Wenn man überlegt was man alles aus so einer alten Sickergrube machen kann 


Wie bei Tanny ihren Silotanks, bzw. dem Boden davon .


----------



## Badbass (14. Mai 2018)

Nicht mehr lange und der Teich ist so, wie ich ihn haben will


----------

